# Feeding for my betta/community tank



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a tank with one betta and some phantom tetras. Is there anything I can feed to all of them? Also, phantom tetras like bloodworms, right?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

IMO, it might be better to feed seperately. Bettas need betta pellets, and your tetras will need some other tropical fish pellets, flakes, etc. I'm guessing they could all share frozen blood worms several times a week, but you have to keep in consideration the fact that tetras are fast and could potentially eat all before your bettas has time to reach his fair share, and the fact that variation is important for good health 

What I did when I had a community tank is I would either use a larger tubberware to scoop out my betta and feed him in there, or I would feed my betta first in the tank and then use a turkey baster to feed my other fish in areas where my betta was less able to reach.


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it possible for everyone in my tank to eat tropical flakes? I don't want to stress my betta by moving him so much. Also, they all get along when they are fed because I gave them all some bloodworms because I know the tetras would like it.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Bettas have different nutritional needs than tetras. Bettas need a minimum of 40% protien, and the first two (preferably 3) ingredients have to be some meaty thing (fish, shrimp, fish meal, shrimp meal, etc). If your tropical food meets those requirements, then by all means feed your betta that as well 

However, if it doesn't, then scooping him out should be fine. If you just sort of halfway submerge and hold the cup in the water and use a finger from your other hand to lead your fish into the cup, then lifting him out shouldn't be an issue. That's how I remove my fish to feed them their live mosquitoe larve meals.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Scooping him out is not going to stress. Believe me if these fish got stressed out the way people think they do they would never make it in those sewage ridden cups.

That said there are some foods that you can feed both. NLS community can be fed to bettas but like JKfish said it's important that you provide for the nutritional needs of the betta by supplementing with frozen foods several times a week.

Similarly the tetras will be ok if they eat a betta pellet now and again.


----------



## endurance12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi! This is what I do in order for my beta to eat his food while my tetras it their food. 

First, bettas can jump out of the water. Thus, whenever it is his turn to feed, i put a bit of food (i feed him pellets) on my finger and hover it one inch above the surface of the water. That way, he just jumps up and gets his pellets. 

For my tetras, I just put their fish food (i feed them flakes) below the water line and they will always come up and eat them. The first time I did this, the betta tried to taste a bit of the flakes and spat them out in disgust. Thus, he never eats them and leaves the tetras in peace to enjoy their food.

When it comes to brine shrimp or other treats such as bloodworms, I put the treats into the tank however, usually the tetras are fast and gobble them all down before the betta has a chance to eat them. Thus, I do the jumping thing again. Put some of the treat on my fingers and make the betta jump for his food. Simple as that. Hope that helps!


----------

